# New to gold refining need some pointers



## Rutschie_84 (Dec 28, 2016)

I am new to the world of gold and gold refinement, over the past 3 years i have amassed 40 pounds of scrap computer pins and 20 pounds of Intel cpus in will keep buying every week little by little, and I feel I am ready to get started... I would like to use the hydrochloric acid method but as with most beginners I am afraid I will mess this up. I have been saving up my scrap for a few years now and it's time to refine and sell my gold... I'm trying g to setup a college fund for my son's who are very little atm, i am not wealthy by any means and i want then to have all i havent.... so I need a proper method. I have found loads of info on how to, but everyone seems to say different things work better. As stated I have plenty of scrap to work with so a little loss isn't a big deal to me. So please someone give me one sold method I can use for maximum end yield.... I have bought a propane smelting furnace with crucible and tongs exct, heat resistant gloves, 3m respirator, plus a full face shield just to be safe I have plenty of Pyrex dishs and access to a vast a ray of chemicals .... I have a basic knowledge of how to do this but I have found muriatic acid sounds more up my alley... so I guess my question comes back to which Chemical method works the best..... I saw a guy use a piece of copper screen a Pyrex dish and hydrochloric acid a battery some connectors exct and he used all computer pins and he seems to have had good results... testing out above 22kt ... so people please send your opinions and honestly I'm planning to try them all and find which works best for me, give me your best shot I'm ready to start.


----------



## Rutschie_84 (Dec 28, 2016)

also I have several beakers from 250 to 2000 ml, I have made 3 lists of equipment and I keep editing them to place new items there as I am also refining silver but I don't have nearly as much silver scrap as I do gold and I want to start with the hard stuff first....
As I read thru the forum I see all kinds of useful info but as I am not a chemist it even with what I have learned sounds like gibberish.... someone please help me


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutschie_84 said:


> ..... I saw a guy use a piece of copper screen a Pyrex dish and hydrochloric acid a battery some connectors exct and he used all computer pins and he seems to have had good results... testing out above 22kt ...



You have the acid wrong here, it is sulfuric acid used in the "sulfuric cell".

You have lots of studying to do, especially safety, and what is a safe location to be doing any of this. Sounds like you have plenty of time to learn, and reasons not to kill or injure yourself for a little gold. Forget all the Youtube videos you have watched unless they are by members here.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 28, 2016)

As Jim said, since you have a while before your kids will need the money, take your time and study for a while before you jump into anything. Every process we use is dangerous and can cause serious injury or death to you or anyone around you like your sons. You can learn this and do it safely, but there is a serious learning curve.

You see a lot of different methods mentioned because many types of material can be processed in a variety of ways, but also because no single method is best for all types of material. A sulfuric acid stripping cell can work well for pins, but won't work for CPUs. There is no single process suitable for all types of scrap.

I'll make a few brief comments on what you've said. 

There is a difference between melting and smelting. They are both useful in recovery and refining, but serve different purposes.

It's good to have a respirator, but it should only be used as a last level of protection. Learn to control the amount of fumes produced, how to scrub them, and how to keep from being exposed to them in the first place and consider the respirator as your emergency protection in case other methods fail.

Pyrex is good for some uses, but it usually can't be used in processes that require heat. The last thing you want is a container of hot acid breaking and spilling its contents.

The stripping cell you mentioned that uses copper screen, a Pyrex dish, etc. uses sulfuric acid, not hydrochloric.

Lastly, please do not use text lingo like atm. It is against forum rules. Our forum is international and many members have to use translation software. Text lingo doesn't translate well and could lead to a dangerous situation.

I always recommend the Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum thread to new members to help them get off to a good start. Be sure to follow all the links, including lazersteve's Guided Tour. We've been trying to select some of the best threads in the The Library section.

Another great resource is the GoldRefiningWiki put together by one of our moderators, Göran (g_axelsson).

I hope that gives you enough information to get you started on your journey.

Dave


----------



## IdahoMole (Dec 28, 2016)

One of the best things I did shortly after finding this forum was to read the entire help wanted section. Start on the last page and work your way back. You will begin to understand the lingo. If you are doing computer scrap focus on those posts. You will begin to understand the processes for your material as well as the pitfalls you may in counter. It helped me quite a bit.

Do the same in the safety section. You can injure or kill yourself or others. You could destroy you car, garage, or kitchen. You get the idea. 

Be safe and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Rutschie_84 (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome... all great information and yes I have years to study and learn the exact processes i appricate everyone's advice, and I will go thru this site with a fine tooth comb and hand write the info I'll need and tons I dont.... thank you all again...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 29, 2016)

No mention of Hoke?!?

Download Hoke's books, which can be found in Dave's (frugalrefiner) signature line.

Reading it should be one of the first things you do. It is a great book, full of tons of useful information on refining. It is written for regular Joe's that aren't "in the know".

It will also help get you up and over that learning curve quickly.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 29, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> No mention of Hoke?!?


Well, there are links to it in each of the three links I provided, so he'll find it. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 4, 2017)

Rutschie_84 said:


> I am new to the world of gold and gold refinement, over the past 3 years i have amassed 40 pounds of scrap computer pins and 20 pounds of Intel cpus in will keep buying every week little by little, and I feel I am ready to get started... I would like to use the hydrochloric acid method but as with most beginners I am afraid I will mess this up. I have been saving up my scrap for a few years now and it's time to refine and sell my gold... I'm trying g to setup a college fund for my son's who are very little atm, i am not wealthy by any means and i want then to have all i havent.... so I need a proper method. I have found loads of info on how to, but everyone seems to say different things work better. As stated I have plenty of scrap to work with so a little loss isn't a big deal to me. So please someone give me one sold method I can use for maximum end yield.... I have bought a propane smelting furnace with crucible and tongs exct, heat resistant gloves, 3m respirator, plus a full face shield just to be safe I have plenty of Pyrex dishs and access to a vast a ray of chemicals .... I have a basic knowledge of how to do this but I have found muriatic acid sounds more up my alley... so I guess my question comes back to which Chemical method works the best..... I saw a guy use a piece of copper screen a Pyrex dish and hydrochloric acid a battery some connectors exct and he used all computer pins and he seems to have had good results... testing out above 22kt ... so people please send your opinions and honestly I'm planning to try them all and find which works best for me, give me your best shot I'm ready to start.



I have metod for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKIyoI9j0s&t=117s


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 4, 2017)

What is the electrolyte in your super gold extraction method video?

How do you recover the gold from it?
Simple as filtering the finely divided flake or must it be precipitated out? The solution looks yellow now. So, it makes me think its pregnant. 

Are you sure its safe enough to do inside..? By your computer..?....with bare hands


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 5, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> What is the electrolyte in your super gold extraction method video?
> 
> How do you recover the gold from it?
> Simple as filtering the finely divided flake or must it be precipitated out? The solution looks yellow now. So, it makes me think its pregnant.
> ...




Hi! 
I working abaut 10 years and nafing hapen on may hands. Gold drop out by proces.After workin pregnet liquid need decompose wich 2 stainles stel anode and katode. Solutions tur dark black.

Powder for sale. 800 grams 200 euro ( 10 liters )


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 5, 2017)

And what is it exactly?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 6, 2017)

Until we know what he is selling I suggest that no one is buying anything from Elektrikis.

Details please! What is the solution based on? As far as I know it could be a cyanide based solution and that could kill any one mixing it with acid.

Göran


----------

